# 2020-2021 Hunt Results



## oldfatbubba (Sep 30, 2020)

The 2020/2021 deer season has begun and results from GA WMA hunts have started rolling in.    I'm once again compiling them for all to see and use.  Attached is a link to several different views (tables & charts) of WMA deer hunt results from 2011 to today.   For those that have not previously seen it, the information is stored in an on-line version of Microsoft Excel; no software is needed to view the data.   Using the pull-down menus in each data tab, you can sort, slice, and dice the data as needed.   Feel free to save the information to your PC or your favorite cloud storage area.   Enjoy!

LINK TO BUBBA'S GA WMA DEER HUNT RESOURCE


----------



## oldfatbubba (Sep 30, 2020)

P.S.  Updates will be made regularly, sometimes daily throughout the season so check in regularly.


----------



## Mac (Oct 1, 2020)

Good Thread
Thanks for the info


----------



## Foster (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks for putting this together and giving us access.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks Mac & Foster.  Glad to hear you find this info useful.   

If there's anything you'd like to see, please let me know.  I'm a data geek and love a good challenge.


----------



## Waddams (Oct 5, 2020)

I could have sworn I saw more buck kill pics on a FB page than what were logged on that sheet. Wouldn't surprise me, actually.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Oct 14, 2020)

Lots of WMA hunt results just posted.


----------



## Peytonemma (Oct 14, 2020)

Maybe it’s just me but all I get is years totals and it won’t let me select a wma


----------



## oldfatbubba (Oct 14, 2020)

@Peytonemma  Please accept my apologies in advance if the following info is obvious.  

The first tab is an overall summary for all WMA hunts.   Clicking on the little triangle should bring up a menu listing a list of WMAs from which you can select one or more.. 


Other tabs contain different reports  The tabs are on the bottom row of the page, and the second one, _WMA totals by Hunt, _has the results from each hunt.



Let me know if you still have problems.

Bubba


----------



## Peytonemma (Oct 15, 2020)

oldfatbubba said:


> @Peytonemma  Please accept my apologies in advance if the following info is obvious.
> 
> The first tab is an overall summary for all WMA hunts.   Clicking on the little triangle should bring up a menu listing a list of WMAs from which you can select one or more..
> View attachment 1043862
> ...


It just won’t work on my phone. When I got on my computer it worked perfectly. Thanks for the information


----------



## Mac (Oct 21, 2020)

TTT

Good info


----------



## Full Draw McGraw (Oct 24, 2020)

@oldfatbubba You've got some external references in the file that are preventing it from opening. I tried with 3 different bowsers so it's not just me.
Just FYI


----------



## oldfatbubba (Oct 24, 2020)

@Full Draw McGraw Thank you for notifying me of this issue.   I believe it's fixed.   Please let me know if the issue continues.


----------



## Full Draw McGraw (Oct 24, 2020)

oldfatbubba said:


> @Full Draw McGraw Thank you for notifying me of this issue.   I believe it's fixed.   Please let me know if the issue continues.



You are correct, it works again.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Oct 27, 2020)

...added a report that (sort of) quantifies hunter density for each WMA; number of hunters per day per 100 acres.   Feedback / input is appreciated.


----------



## hunter rich (Oct 28, 2020)

Full Draw McGraw said:


> @oldfatbubba You've got some external references in the file that are preventing it from opening. I tried with 3 different bowsers so it's not just me.
> Just FYI
> View attachment 1045649



I just tried to open it this morning and got this...


----------



## oldfatbubba (Oct 28, 2020)

@hunter rich thanks for the notice.   It's fixed, and I just realized the source of the problem.  Hopefully, I can prevent it from occuring again!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 3, 2020)

Good info.

I was at the Ft. Perry 10/29 hunt. Killed 2 does.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 6, 2020)

Good job. 

Thank you, Sir. 

Appreciate it.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 10, 2020)

Updates posted from hunts @ Clybel, B.F. Grant, Blanton Creek, Grand Bay, River Creek, Sandhill West, Sapelo Island and others....


----------



## Fletch_W (Nov 11, 2020)

the Pivot Table tab (1) seems broken.


----------



## nix03 (Nov 11, 2020)

Anyone know the results from last weeks Quota at Berry College??


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 8, 2020)

I've updated the report to add results from several late season hunts.   

Click here to view the report


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 8, 2020)

nix03 said:


> Anyone know the results from last weeks Quota at Berry College??


431 Hunters
109 Bucks
16 Does
29.0% Success Rate


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 20, 2020)

Several updates posted.   Still awaiting results from Redlands.

Click Here


----------



## Proud father (Dec 28, 2020)

Any reason nothing is posted for Silver Lake WMA?


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 29, 2020)

The results for Silver Lake and many other WMAs  have not been loaded into the DNR's database, which is where I get the information for this report.


----------



## antharper (Dec 30, 2020)

Just curious but I looked up the December 3-5 hunt on West Point and it says 24 hunters . No possible way that is correct. Maybe 240 , I seen 24 just on the one road I was hunting


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 30, 2020)

antharper said:


> Just curious but I looked up the December 3-5 hunt on West Point and it says 24 hunters . No possible way that is correct. Maybe 240 , I seen 24 just on the one road I was hunting



You are 1000% correct.   I fixed the results for that hunt and will spot check some of the others.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 4, 2021)

The report has been updated with late season hunts from a handful of smaller WMAs. I'm still awaiting data for MANY WMAs.   A partial list of WMAs for which hunting data is still missing follows.  I check the DNRs database, make daily updates and will post updates here when data for these becomes available. 


Redlands (all hunts)
Ossawbaw Island 
Chichasawhatchee (all hunts)
Allatoona
Coosawatee
Sapelo Island
Silver Lake (all hunts)
Mayhaw (all hunts)
Hannahatchee (season still open - ends 1/10/21)
Lake Seminole (all hunts)
Little Satilla (all hunts)
Sansavilla (all hunts)
Hard Labor Creek SP (all hunts)
Richmond Hill (all hunts)
Elbert County (all hunts)
Moody Forest (all hunts)
Sheffield (all hunts)
McGraw Ford (all hunts)
Wilson Shoals (all hunts)
Townsend (all hunts)
Penholoway (all hunts)
plus a few others.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 20, 2021)

The report has been updated with results from several WMA hunts. *LINK TO REPORT*.  Added are results from:

- Silver Lake
- Berry College
- Arrowhead
- Albany Nursery
- Allatoona
- Cedar Creek Little River Area
- Chickasawhatchee
- Conasauga River
- Coosawattee
- Coosawattee Carter's Lake
- Crockford-Pigeon Mtn
- Doerun Pitcherplant Bog
- Elmodel
- Hannahatchee
- Lake Seminole
- Lake Walter F George
- Mayhaw
- McGraw Ford
- Montezuma Bluff
- Otting
- Pleasant Valley
- Rich Mountain
- River Creek
- Sheffield
- Sprewell Bluff (East & West)
- West Point
- Zahnd
...and maybe one or two others.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 27, 2021)

The report has been updated with results from Bullard Creek (Ocmulgee Tract), Dixon Bay, Hiltonia, Ohoopee Dunes McLeod's Bridge, & Oliver Bridge.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 29, 2021)

Earlier today, my report was updated with hunt results from the following WMAs:
Alexander,
Clark's Hill
Germany Creek
Mead Farm
Phinizy Swamp
Spirit Creek Forest
Yuchi

Regards
Bubba


----------



## AntlerDaddy (Mar 12, 2021)

That Bubba deer hunt spreadsheet is awesome!

is there one like it for turkeys?


----------



## oldfatbubba (Mar 19, 2021)

AntlerDaddy said:


> That Bubba deer hunt spreadsheet is awesome!
> 
> is there one like it for turkeys?


Thank you!   Unfortunately, I don't have the bandwidth to compile a spreadsheet for turkeys.   Maybe one day in the future.

Regardless,   I'm in the middle of a huge update to the deer report after having spent the past couple of weeks with COVID.   More to follow.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 22, 2021)

oldfatbubba said:


> Thank you!   Unfortunately, I don't have the bandwidth to compile a spreadsheet for turkeys.   Maybe one day in the future.
> 
> Regardless,   I'm in the middle of a huge update to the deer report after having spent the past couple of weeks with COVID.   More to follow.



It doesn't look like Redlands ever got updated. What's the holdup there?


----------



## oldfatbubba (Mar 22, 2021)

I don't know exactly why results for Redlands have not been posted to the DNR's database, but I do know that DNR leadership is aware it's missing.  I've been providing updates to Charlie and plan to send a status report later today.


----------



## gacowboy (Apr 15, 2021)

Great thread ,thank you !


----------



## Bkeepr (May 5, 2021)

Hey hope you have recovered from the COVID! Thank you for posting all this info


----------



## oldfatbubba (May 25, 2021)

Results from Ceylon & Clayhole Swamp have been posted.  Wwe should have results for the last few 2020 WMA deer hunts (particularly Redlands) by next week.


----------



## oldfatbubba (May 29, 2021)

Harvest results from Mistletoe SP, Paulk's Pasture and Bullard Creek have been added to my report.

Also, recently learned that results from multiple archery hunts may be combined into the results for a single archery hunt.  So, if a WMA has three archery hunts during a season, the results for all three *might* be combined into the results for one.  It would then appear in my report that results for the other two hunts were missing.   

This is not the case for all WMA archery hunts but might explain why results for some appear to be missing.  FYI


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jun 2, 2021)

Harvest results from Hard Labor Creek State Park & Big Dukes Pond have been added to my report.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jun 11, 2021)

*2020 harvest results for Redlands have been posted!*   Additional results have also been posted from Blue Ridge, Broad River, Chestatee, Coopers Creek, Dawson Forest, Elbert County & Lake Russell.    

Here's the *link to my report!*


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jun 23, 2021)

Thanks for your time and effort doing this..


----------

